# Hip Dysplasia & purchasing a new Puppy



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I checked with my future breeder about the hips rating of his male and female and he said that the male is "good" and female is "fair". 

I know there are 7 categories to describe canine hip joints: Excellent, Good, Fair, Borderline, Mild, Moderate, Severe. The "fair" rating is bothering me since it doesn't sound good but still in the middle of the range.
What I would like to ask is if any of you thinks it is ok to buy a puppy when his parents has this kind of a rating or should I look for a different breeder...

Any other information will be helpful.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tali

One question you need to answer for yourself is what is your intended purpose for the dog? Do you intend to breed the dog? Do you intend to show,trial, or compete the dog? If you're just looking for a nice pet and companion I think you'll be fine. If you were intending to breed in the future it would be more of a concern.
Hip Displaysia can lead to future issue, and unfortunately you can't get the X-ray done on your puppy for quite awhile. If you have no intention of breeding in the future, I would just look at the stride mechanics of both parents. Look for a neutral gait, action in the hind quarter. Stand behind them and observe how the track to see if they "crab" one way or the other. 
That your breeder was honest with you about the parents ratings is a plus, and something to keep in mind.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Gunnr , 
Thank you so much for answering, I am looking for a vizsla as a companion but the thing is, on July 2 I lost my dog (a lab) for what started as a hip dysplasia and he was only 8 years old, a house pet  and way to young to die. That is why I am worried. By checking the rating I would like to give my dog a good start and better chances.

As for watching the parents, that would be a problem since they are 5 hours away. 

What I don't understand is why breeders who supposed the bring to the breeding the best qualities of a dog will breed a female with "fair" hips. 

The breeder sensed my dilemma and offered to give me back my deposit if I am not comfortable. So yes, he is decent, but I have a small window to decide.

I don't know what to do. I want a dog so bad and to start the serch all over again is terrible.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tali said:


> What I don't understand is why breeders who supposed the bring to the breeding the best qualities of a dog will breed a female with "fair" hips.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I want a dog so bad and to start the serch all over again is terrible.


Tali

Any dog is more than a single point and while the "fair" rating may be marginal, the dog may possess other attributes that are desirable to continue or that particular line of dogs throws an attribute(s) that are desirable. (I'm not making excuses here for the breeder, sometimes you just don't know) Reputable breeders try to "breed the best to the best and hope for the best", "best" however can be a pragmatic decision, based on a particular breeders philosophy, and limited to availability. I for example would bias my decision toward Vizsla's from proven gun dog lines,and could care less about agility and obedience, test scores, or show placing, so I would be looking at field trial lines and dogs that had scored well on NAVHDA tests. So I might be inclined to overlook the hips, to a degree, for other traits.

Is this the first breeding for this pair of dogs by the breeder? If not He may be agreeable to letting you contact the owners of previous litters and you can ask them how their dogs tested with the hips. It wouldn't hurt to ask. If the doubts still linger, trust your instincts and pass if that is what your "gut" is telling you.

As for your second sentence in quote. It is hard to wait. The process may take longer depending on how selective a person is. 
Vizsla's are worth the wait.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I think that the death of my dog is such a tragedy to me, that is why I am more afraid to make a decision..
Plus I am a woman so hysterical comes with the territory 

After checking more breeders today with great dogs and blood lines I found out that some of them have "fair" hips as well. We decided to continue with the same breeder. I love the way his dogs looks and what he offer in his package.
The female is due around Sep 7 (that is her first litter) so I will post pictures when ever I can.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Just to wish you all the best with your puupy to be. So sad about your 8 year old lab. Your new puppy will not replace but will be just as special and loving in his/her own right. And you will be busy raising a young pup!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Tali

I don't think it's hysteria, it's well founded concern that is making you leery.

I lost a beautiful male V at 8 years due to some form of an immune deficiency. The only outward symptom was he was a little more" tired" than usual, and didn't recover as quick as my other V at the time. 3 months after his annual blood test, that he passed with flying colors, I was putting him down due to low red blood cell counts following numerous transfusions. Now if any of my dogs even look a little tired, I'm lifting their lips and pinching the inside to see how quickly the pink color comes back, an indication of healthy red blood cell count. Their like.... what are you doing? leave my lips alone.

We can only rely on our past experiences to help us.

Good luck with the puppy when you finally get him or her.


----------



## zeke17 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Tali,
All hip scores are called such due to the fact they are measured in their score. Ask the breeder what both dogs scores were. ( anything above 15 I would leave) Even if it's just a pet you are looking for you don't want to incur problems and expense in later life. Good luck on your quest in what is a truly amazing dog.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

When we bought our V the breeder gave us a two year guarantee against hip dysplasia. If they haven't developed it by then you're pretty safe.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, our breeder also gave us two year guarantee


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,
yes, I am with other members here, why let a "fair" hip female breed. Even though there is a two yrs gurantee, if your pup indeed develops hip problem, ask yourself "will I have the heart to send him back?"
I think that breeder is at least quite honest, disclose those info to you. However, I think I'll continue to check around unless there is really no other option.
Good luck
Wal


----------

